# Looking for history on my Paint Horse



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

He is beautiful! He's lucky to have you. I love his color and big solid build.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessThor (Sep 19, 2012)

I should also note - I'm located in Minnesota. As was the feedlot, and likely where Thor came from.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm curious as to why you think he has draft in him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not seeing much draft influence in these photos. He reminds me of a standardbred cross I used to know.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm, where are you seeing draft or Friesian in him?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not seeing Friesian or other drafty types. He looks to have a Standardbred head, and they're often crossed with paints.

Glad he's turned out to be a great horse for you, but if you bought him at a feedlot when he was two, there probably isn't much history to learn. Chances are his breeder culled him, and that's how he wound up there.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Handsome fellow, but most likely you will not be able to get much info 7 years after the fact. I also don't see any indication of draft/Friesian.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Tryst said:


> Photos 2 is a different horse than the other pics. Maybe you put the wrong pic up for 2? Handsome fellow, but most likely you will not be able to get much info 7 years after the fact.


Photo 2 has the mane up and tidy so the white on the neck is exposed - the other shot from that same side has the dark mane down and covering the neck -- if you look closely you can see the underline of the white area under the mane.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Photo 2 has the mane up and tidy so the white on the neck is exposed - the other shot from that same side has the dark mane down and covering the neck -- if you look closely you can see the underline of the white area under the mane.


Yep I realized my mistake and edited my post :lol::wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FYI he's not "tricolored" He's a bay tobiano.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't see draft either, but he is a big,pretty horse & you have definitley enhanced his life.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> FYI he's not "tricolored" He's a bay tobiano.


x2

And if you're unsure of his breeding I'd refer to him as a pinto and not a paint as well.


----------

